# Pregnancy Hypos!



## Laura22 (Sep 4, 2010)

I am getting sick and tired of having hypos!!

It's 5am and my levels are at 1.3mmol. I went to bed with them at 7.7mmol at around midnight with no Novorapid after a rather carb heavy dinner courtesy of Matt. We had chicken in breadcrumbs and potato!

How is this happening? Is baby taking all the carbs and leaving me nothing to keep levels normal? I must have had about 5 hypos yesterday and keep worrying about baby's health and size.


Any ideas please? xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 4, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I am getting sick and tired of having hypos!!
> 
> It's 5am and my levels are at 1.3mmol. I went to bed with them at 7.7mmol at around midnight with no Novorapid after a rather carb heavy dinner courtesy of Matt. We had chicken in breadcrumbs and potato!
> 
> ...



Its takes at lot of enegr to make a baby. Its totally normal, Non diabtics get low levels to.

I had to lower my basal loads, speak to your team, most of my insulin amounts are less these days.

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've already had to reduce my morning Levemir from 30 to 28 and the evening from 25 to 24. I have to ring my DSN on Monday so might get some answers there. xx


----------



## Cate (Sep 4, 2010)

It's totally normal, and likely to carry on for a while yet.  Stock up on jelly babies, and test test test - I always lose my hypo warnings in the first trimester because of all the lows, which makes things a bit challenging to say the least!

Good luck xx


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi i had loads of hypos until the middle of the second trimester & lost my hypo warning signs, i reduced my basal insulin dramatically (i'm on a pump so a little easier to fine tune than mdi) talk to your team/dsn about reducing your basal & bolus insulins & test test test (i've been testing 15+ times daily) xxx


----------

